
CDC recommends streaming funeral services online to reduce crowds - magoghm
https://www.fox2detroit.com/news/cdc-recommends-streaming-funeral-services-online-to-avoid-crowds-over-50-amid-covid-19-pandemic
======
magoghm
Twitch is going to get really creepy.

